# Brian Turner's competition controline stunt engine pics and drawings



## pipemakermike (Jan 22, 2011)

A couple of years ago a good friend of mine, Brian Turner, designed and built a competative 10cc controline stunt engine. As brian will have nothing to do with modern technology, computers etc, I leant him my digital camera and asked him to record the processes for making this engine. I knew it would be a good engine as Brian has a good track record of making competative engines - previously controline teamrace engines that were as good as any in the world. I have uploaded these pictures to my web site and I also took Brian's hand drawn plans and produced a 3D model in SolidWorks together with proper drawings. These can be found at :-
http://www.machineconcepts.co.uk/aeromodelling/brians_engine/stunt_engine_1.htm


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice models and drawings. Great engine too.

Thanks for sharing the plans.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Mike and thank You for sharing this wonderfull series of pictures and words.

Two questions

Why adeflector piston?

How long did it take to grind .3 mm off the crankshaft with that homemade toolpost grinder?

Regards

Niels


----------



## xpylonracer (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Mike
Thanks for the superb plans and write-up of operations for the engine, will build after my current project.
Rgds, emgee


----------

